# Do Hamsters Smell Like Mice??



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

As some of you know I'm getting a Russian hamster as soon as I find a Hamster Heaven!!, but what I want to know is do they stink as bad as male mice do, or do they not smell very much like rats do??(I know I've already asked a couple people this question!No one answered completelt though!!)


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

male hamsters dont smell until the week is up and they need cleaning. Females tend to be smellier but thats with the syrians. Robos smell gorgeous, i love it, but i cant remember how my russians smelled im afraid. i never noticed any smells so i guess they hardly smelt at all. lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> As some of you know I'm getting a Russian hamster as soon as I find a Hamster Heaven!!, but what I want to know is do they stink as bad as male mice do, or do they not smell very much like rats do??(I know I've already asked a couple people this question!No one answered completelt though!!)


I'd say it depends on the hamster...

Two of mine reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally stink.. Even the day after i've cleaned the cage 

Rosie doesnt smell at all but Misty does.. Messy little buggar she is


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

None of my hamsters ever used to smell


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a femail syrian hamster and she has never smelt until the end of the week and even then it was nothing major!


----------



## SilentChev (Aug 27, 2009)

I've got 2 boy russians, They only begin to smell towards the end of the week, Aslong as you clean they're cage once a week you shouldnt really have any big pongs to deal with.

Pics when ya get them , Chev.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

My 2 robo boys smell even just after ive cleaned their cage, my girl robo doesnt smell

My syrian stinks because he wees in his bed so i have to clean that out everyday.

I really think it depends on the hammie!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Sausage doesn't smell at all... yet


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Why does the mouse stink? And why does everyone think that male mice are smelly?
I've 7 male mice and 7 female mice and they only start to smell towards the end of the week when their cage is to be cleaned. Male mice smell less if you clean them out "properly" which involves leaving some of their cage uncleaned as this means that they don't need to mark their territory again. So no, mice don't smell!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Why does the mouse stink? And why does everyone think that male mice are smelly?
> I've 7 male mice and 7 female mice and they only start to smell towards the end of the week when their cage is to be cleaned. Male mice smell less if you clean them out "properly" which involves leaving some of their cage uncleaned as this means that they don't need to mark their territory again. So no, mice don't smell!!


Honestly I think its the cage it in
But I'm pretty sure its the males urine, as I got pee'd on and it smells horrid! And my sister cleans it's cage every 3-4 days! I will tell her to try cleaning it properly though! thanks


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Honestly I think its the cage it in
> But I'm pretty sure its the males urine, as I got pee'd on and it smells horrid! And my sister cleans it's cage every 3-4 days! I will tell her to try cleaning it properly though! thanks


Hey again! That might be your problem. If you sister is gutting the mouse's cage ever three to four days it's territory is being wiped out so he will be extra smelly all the time because he thinks that some one is removing his territory!! Sme dirty bedding can be lifted out every day but a proper clean should only be done once a week.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Hey again! That might be your problem. If you sister is gutting the mouse's cage ever three to four days it's territory is being wiped out so he will be extra smelly all the time because he thinks that some one is removing his territory!! Sme dirty bedding can be lifted out every day but a proper clean should only be done once a week.


Well as you know I think a major factor is the size of the cage!!(She has refused of letting me buy her a cage and I told her about bin cages and she's now making one!!!)

It makes our entire house stink, and my mom forces her to clean the cage every few days!! I will tell her how to properly clean it though!!


----------

